# First post



## Wayne 63 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hellow and Greetings from south central Indiana. My name is Wayne I'm in my second year as a keeper started with 2 hives lost 1 over winter. Did a split with help and then caught a swarm now 3. 
Working on 4 hives to start in spring. Making all but frames as a retired carpenter it is easy for me. 
I have enjoyed visiting the forums lots of good info.

Thanks Wayne


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome Wayne. Glad to see you here.


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome
Winter is a great time to work on woodenware. Ask questions when you want, a lot of good info here.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! You'll find lots of great info here. Check out the "Getting Started" section also.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Wayne!


----------

